# Hunting in Germany?



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

I live in Germany and was wondering if anyone on here hunts in Germany. I was also wondering about the legalities of hunting here. Knowing the Germans they have rules for everything so it's probably pretty difficult to stay within the law. Only slingshots with no wrist levers are legal. I know there are lots of pigeons around here because i here and see them all the time.

Thanks in advance,
Eli


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Not from there but just like to read about different hunting laws around Europe Germany to hunt is complicated lots of school training courses . Do not see slingshots on the list of legal weapons or have ever heard anyone from there mention it .


----------

